# Building My Entertainment Center



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*














































I haven't done many Blogs on Lumberjocks. A cpl of buddy's on here suggested I write one on the progress of an Entertainment Center I'm building. We need a new for the new 64 inch plasma TV were buying. The design is a mixture of plans from a Wood Smith book and some ideas found on here. For example the Floating Glass Shelf comes from fellow LJ Storemore, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41018.
I had to change the plans to ensure my Electronics would fit along with looking proportional with the new TV. I never really kept a detailed log of neither time spent nor money spent on projects. Like most of us I'm sure, I always had an idea but not detailed journal like this. I told myself on this project I was going to TAKE MY TIME! So far, so good. I am sure it is taking me longer than our professional cabinet workers on here, but thus far it has been fun. I hope this does not bore you.

• 7 hrs; planning and picking out wood for project & making double raised side panels for case.
• 2 hrs; sanding side panels.
• 2 hrs; gluing & sanding side panels.
• 4 hrs; cutting out dadoes & rabbets with router on case top & bottom & sides for partition's and shelves.
• 2 hrs; laying out & drilling holes for top and partition's and shelves.
• 2 hrs; starts cutting and laying out 2-inch thick top with rough edge.
• 6 hrs; making partitions and jig to drill holes for shelf pins. 
• 5 hrs; glued and screwed case together, started cutting face frames and bottom rails for assembly.
• 5 hrs; finished gluing on the face frame & installed solid wood filler strip on the bottom of case.
• 5 hrs; sanding and more sanding and more sanding YUK! Cut and glued all shelves with hardwood fronts.
• 4 hrs; started base and flushed routered shelves and sanded. 
• 2 hrs; planning size and style of doors & drawer by laying out of wood for Book match and best grain flow.
• 6 hrs; made 2 raised panel doors and drawer front along with locking dado drawer box.

So far this has been fun and challenging at times working by yourself with a big object. I worked under a sun shade outside the door of my shop so I could move around inside the shop and work. I am using Knotty Alder from Rob, @ (www.tulepeaktimber.com) for all the solid wood and ¾" Ash Cabinet Grade Plywood for case. 
Money spent thus far;

*$300; lumber from Tule Peak Timber, 5/4 & 8/4 Knotty Alder.
*$180; 2 sheets cabinet grade Ash plywood. 
*$42 Trans Tint dyes 
*$14 screws
*$9 wood conditioner
*$10 shelf pins
*$17 soft close drawer slide
*$58 stand-offs from Helefe for floating glass shelf.

Thx for reading, all comments welcome.


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ken

Nice project and coming along very nicely it seems. Look forward to seeing the final product.

All the best

Don


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good brotha!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so cool!

It's nice to see it from the very beginning…

Thanks for remembering to take pictures… something I find hard to do… most of the time.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good.
That is really a tease to work outside like that.

Interesting how many hours go into a project. And how much money is involved. Nice to see someone else's data. But please don't make me document what I do. It would be disappointing.

Steve


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There always a dark side to every project but the end result is something you made with your own hands and not from some factory aboard. Your panels came out great and even better is that you can work out side, were still a couple of months out til that happen here, envy. Keep up the good work and enjoy the project…BC


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ken;

Great looking build.

You didn't mention how long it took to keep accurate records like that! LOL That would take me as long as the build.

Lee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you are loving every minute of it…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be beautiful, Ken!

I really like the "curved" raised panels. Did you use a vertical or horizontal router bit?

And folks wonder why custom work costs as much as it does. Just can't be done in an afternoon.

Lew


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Ken.
Looking forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good to me. nice project in the making. a great addition to hold that new tv. very nice


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,

Stellar job on the e.c build…it's coming along nicely, and gonna be great for the new t.v….

You will get years of enjoyment out of that one, bud. I built an e.c for a couple I do some work for that I need to post on my projects…..get that puppy finished so we can see the end results….. Rick.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx everyone, I have been meaning to do a blog. Its because of all the fellow LJ's that have helped me improve as a woodworker no doubt. I watched 2 different videos this weekend on finishing. One by the Woodwhisper on dyes and the other Charles Neil on blotch control. I instantly purchased C. Neal's product! I am considering attending one of his finishing classes. Of course, once it warms up east of the Rockies that is!!! LOL Sorry had to rub it in a little to the boys making comments about me working outside :>)

Agian, thx for the kind words and support.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice price breakdown, not many people do that.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Building My Entertainment Center for new TV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice start.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*

So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)

Do you fellow LJ's think I should use a natural edge on the back as well? Or just have a cut edge instead? The front reveal will be 1 ½" max, you well be able to see some of the back trough the family room Patio Door thru vertical blinds. ( Blondie likes sun in the house) I planned to do the back same or maybe 1 inch.

I will be cutting a soft curve on the ends to soften it up some. I plan on putting inlayed bow ties for the cracks and will be applying Epoxy to fill in the knots. The top along with the base will be a little darker than the case as I will be doing a 2 tone Entertainment Center.

Hope the pics help. I Look fwd to hearing what you think.

The first pic is the back of the cabinet.


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


Hi Ken - challenging project

I would be inclined to square up the rear edges as the wany top front is the feature of this project. Dont want to overdo it. Just me maybe.

Very interesting project, this should be fantastic whatever the choices.

Don


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


Go for the simple approach… have a feature at the front only…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


Very nice top! I wonder where that came from!  

Yes, I too vote for Front Only…

... if it were Front & Back, it would remind us OLD folks of Studebacker!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


Front only.

Don't want no Studebaker.

Steve


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


I am agreeing with only the front, it looks better and it also gives it that feel that is wasnt thrown together


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


I'm going against the grain here. I'd stick to your original idea. If it can be seen from both sides I think the two front no back look is best.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


I vote front only as well


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


Front only. Love the look thus far!~


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


Well so far so good on the Voting! Thx guys, keep them coming.

Blondie came home yesterday while I had them laid out on the top of the cabinet. I explianed what I was thinking as well as telling her I asked for advice from our fellow LJ's. She said, "she thought that the Natural Edge should only be on the front." We all know who runs things on our lives. LOL

So I'm thinking the great minds on here have steered my in the right direction. Thx Sorry about the typing just woke up.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


I can't help but agree… front only gets my vote
Best
Trevor


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


front and sides - is that possible a big miter that would allow the live edge to wrap the sides? you might not have enough material for that look though…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


Hi Ken;
Stellar job so far on the e.c. Looks like plenty of cubby holes to put all your components and other essentials. It's gonna be beautiful when you're done with it…The one I built for this couple was nothing fancy, but that's what they wanted, so you build it to suit the customers…..lol… Keep on keeping, my friend…It will last you a lifetime of enjoyment…..


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


maybe you could rip the live edge off and reattach as a mitered edge that wraps the front and sides. Grain match would be my only concern since you would need to use the live edge from the back plank for the sides. You might be able to pull it off and I believe it would be very unique look…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


Good thought won't hurt to try, if it looks bad I could cut it off and go back to original plans. Ken, Hope all is well out there in Michigan. God its been a long time since we were in High School together!!!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Need fellow LJ's advice & vote on top.*
> 
> So, we have started laying out the 8/4 Knotty Alder top. The plan was to have the front edge natural like in the pics. This will match the mantle in our family room. The I started thinking, being I am trying to be creative. ( which is hard at times for me.)
> 
> ...


Ken, the entertainment center looks good.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*



















Well things kind of slowed down for me this past week. I have been on day shift going to Advanced Avionics for our company, to brush up on trouble-shooting problems on our Aircraft. I really prefer graveyard shift and getting off at 11am. Although I know, the hours in the day are the same. It seems I achieve so much more work getting off at 11am, than getting home at 3pm.

My last blog, I asked for help and advice on if I should do a natural edge on the back as well. Well thank-you everyone for all your help and advice! It was decided NO, it would not look good. A good friend from my childhood on Lumberjocks named, Ken C and some others suggested tying the natural rough edge to the sides of the top.

I did an experiment with that idea, before I cut the 8/4 to length. Blondie did not like it. (We know who really run's the show, even though I tell you all I do!) LOL…

She felt it did not blend in enough due the grain change that stared right at you while looking down. So were back to the natural cut edge but we have decided instead of the ends being a 90* we will do a soft curve on the ends to match the curve of the floating glass top that the TV will sit on.

Thank-you, for the idea everyone!

Today I finished the second glue-up of the top after cutting in the biscuits yesterday and gluing two of the three panels up. When we have guests over that are non-woodworkers they always say, "you really need all those clamps?" Well we know we can never have enough. I had just enough once again, so time to buy more :>)

I received my Charles Neil Blotch control today, so I need to get the base built so I can start staining the case. The base and top will be stained a darker color than the case, giving it a two-tone look.

Now that the top is glued up, I can make the template for ½ thick glass top and order that on Monday.

I am now up to 59 Hrs of labor for this project.

New purchases 
1 JE Mosner finishing brush $50.00, Rob tells me it makes you look like a genius, it better LOL

2 bottles of Charles Neil Blotch control $38.99

Thx for looking.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, Ken.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coming along nicely. looks like a good glue-up.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a mammoth top! You should have saved that puppie for a bench.

I like the choice you made about the edging. It is so nice to be the man and tell Blondie what you are going to do 

I will be interested how the blotches turn out.
Steve


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good so far Ken.

Lee


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I can see it on the ends too… Good decision by Blondie… 

Looking good!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a top!


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good said the fly on the wall.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The top has been glued up and drawer and doors making progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice set of clamp´s ….. 

but realy get that electronkiller of that top …. its destroying the wiew to the wood …..LOL

its looking good sofare Ken

Dennis


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*





































If you are addicted to this site like me you probaly did not miss this post.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37524

Sam Sakouri was kind enough to share this post with us on making ovals. There was some great discussion as well as a lengthy explanation from Sandy; ( an MIT Graduate. ) Some people are too smart LOL….

Therefore, I decided to put a small curve on the end of the Entertainment center and figured it was a perfect time to give Sam's formula a go. I sure didn't want to mess this top up being it was 2 inches thick and 80 inches long. It worked perfectly or at least that's what Blondie tells me. She likes the soft curve on the top. This should match the floating glass top idea from Lumberjock Storemore http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41018

I then proceeded to flatten the panel with my Jack Plane and now have it sanded to 150 grit, both sides. ( I cheated a little on the bottom of the top, being we won't see much of it. ) I had the color picked out for the top but after watching a Woodwhisper video and using a color recommended by a fellow wood-worker I need to try a new mix some up with some of my dye's … It had an orange and some yellow mix into it and it look great.

Once I have the color figured out this weekend I can mix up the West System Epoxy and add some dye to it and fill in all those great knot-holes on the top. Rob, from Tule peak Timber has been guiding me to take wood to the next level and using dyes and epoxies.

This weekend I hope to get the 2 book matched doors mounted and the drawer installed as well. I finished sanded the doors to 320 thus far. I will be starting on the base this weekend as well.

Just a quick hello to my buddies on here, and thx for taking the time to help and read this blog the encouraging comments from everyone.
Ken


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken,

You're making progress!

I really like those curved ends… really cool… Much better than straight line square lines…

Thank you… keep it up!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Ken, just cut out a arch top today myself, will post at later date. Enjoy watch your progress, take care …BC


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KEN
i am following your project with great interest and i am glad you are doing it in a series of steps
i like your approch to this no point in jumping into this and have to redo or correct things
i am watching and good luck with this and listen to BLONDIE !
till next time

kiefer


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work, Ken.

Lee


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the cuved ends Ken with a thick top like that it adds elegance very nice
Best
Trevor


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job Ken and inspired styling.

Don


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good - keep it going…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job sir.
I'm still watching.

Steve


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken,

I love the blend of styling- the inclusion of the natural features of the wood and the modern curves of the top- and future glass addition.

"Blondie" has great taste! But then you knew that because she married you, right ;^)

Lew


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank-you, for all the kind comments and support. This site means the world to me. Sharing this project and hearing from all of you is a great feeling. I wish we all lived close for coffee in the morning at each other's shops… LOL

I have finished my 2 week school for work and I'm off until wed so I have some shop times reserved LOL

Thx again.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ya Ken,

The e.c. is coming along nicely, and you've done a stellar job on the top, doors, and the carcuss. It's going to be one really nice set-up when you're finished. I sure enjoyed building the one I did….I enjoy building anything…... Keep up the good work, and will continue to follow this blog until it's done….So far…so good..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Thx for the math Sam on making Ovals for my top*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken you is making good progess.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*A set back on using dye stain. *

I watched the Woodwhisper dye video using the 7 parts Orange & 4 parts Med Brown dye stain by General Finishes. I love the color. I am making an Entertainment Center out of Ash Plywood for the case & Knotty Alder for the top, drawer and raised panel doors. I used Charles Neil blotch control 2 coats like recommended.

For the life of me, I could not get this color to stop streaking or looking uneven on both the plywood and solid wood. I was applying it with a sponge brush. I wipe it with a cotton cloth once penetrated. I have thought about using a roller but once I wipe it I feel it will still streak. Then I tried a staining pad as well no help. I then used my HVLP to spray the top, which was a big improvement. However, it still did not look as good as I wanted.

Saturday I got frustrated on how bad it looked and decided to re-do the whole top. I grabbed some 40 grit and started sanding. This was not fast enough, so out came the hand plane and I stated over. Three hours later, I had it sanded to a final 180 grit. Charles Neil who has been helping me along with others recommended stopping here on soft wood. I applied 2 coats of blotch control and sprayed 3 coats of stain on it. Finally, it looks nice.

I have learned using dyes that when there dry they look dull until you get some shellac on them and apply a topcoat finish on them.



















I have never had this much trouble finishing a project….But Live and Learn.
So what do we do when things are going bad and we want to feel better? We buy a new tool in this house… LOL

Therefore, I bought the Earlex 5500 Turbine sprayer from www.woodwerks.com

After watching Charles Neil and the Woodwhisper video's on them, Blondie told me I should up grade my Rockler HVLP. This has now been listed for sale on here and EBay.

Here are some pics on how it looks now you can look at this other page top see the before pics

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26741

Thx for the help and looking.


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *A set back on using dye stain. *
> 
> I watched the Woodwhisper dye video using the 7 parts Orange & 4 parts Med Brown dye stain by General Finishes. I love the color. I am making an Entertainment Center out of Ash Plywood for the case & Knotty Alder for the top, drawer and raised panel doors. I used Charles Neil blotch control 2 coats like recommended.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken

Sorry to hear you had to go back to square one with the finish. Character building experience I am sure.

Don


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *A set back on using dye stain. *
> 
> I watched the Woodwhisper dye video using the 7 parts Orange & 4 parts Med Brown dye stain by General Finishes. I love the color. I am making an Entertainment Center out of Ash Plywood for the case & Knotty Alder for the top, drawer and raised panel doors. I used Charles Neil blotch control 2 coats like recommended.
> 
> ...


Looks really great, Ken. At least you got a new tool out of the whole experience- can't be all bad!

Do you think I can get your wife to explain, to my wife, about the new tool rule?

Lew


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *A set back on using dye stain. *
> 
> I watched the Woodwhisper dye video using the 7 parts Orange & 4 parts Med Brown dye stain by General Finishes. I love the color. I am making an Entertainment Center out of Ash Plywood for the case & Knotty Alder for the top, drawer and raised panel doors. I used Charles Neil blotch control 2 coats like recommended.
> 
> ...


Looks good now!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *A set back on using dye stain. *
> 
> I watched the Woodwhisper dye video using the 7 parts Orange & 4 parts Med Brown dye stain by General Finishes. I love the color. I am making an Entertainment Center out of Ash Plywood for the case & Knotty Alder for the top, drawer and raised panel doors. I used Charles Neil blotch control 2 coats like recommended.
> 
> ...


Looking really good!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *A set back on using dye stain. *
> 
> I watched the Woodwhisper dye video using the 7 parts Orange & 4 parts Med Brown dye stain by General Finishes. I love the color. I am making an Entertainment Center out of Ash Plywood for the case & Knotty Alder for the top, drawer and raised panel doors. I used Charles Neil blotch control 2 coats like recommended.
> 
> ...


When the going gets tough the tough go shopping… no no that is no right ….the tough get going… good to see you forced your way through the trials and tribulations of dyeing and got a good result at the end…


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *A set back on using dye stain. *
> 
> I watched the Woodwhisper dye video using the 7 parts Orange & 4 parts Med Brown dye stain by General Finishes. I love the color. I am making an Entertainment Center out of Ash Plywood for the case & Knotty Alder for the top, drawer and raised panel doors. I used Charles Neil blotch control 2 coats like recommended.
> 
> ...


That looks great now it's always worth seeing it through isn't it? & it's part of the learning curve. Good Job!
Best
Trevor


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *A set back on using dye stain. *
> 
> I watched the Woodwhisper dye video using the 7 parts Orange & 4 parts Med Brown dye stain by General Finishes. I love the color. I am making an Entertainment Center out of Ash Plywood for the case & Knotty Alder for the top, drawer and raised panel doors. I used Charles Neil blotch control 2 coats like recommended.
> 
> ...


Ken, great recovery! Well done. It is very interesting to put dye on and see how ugly it is until you apply a clear coat. Every time I use dye, on the final project (after doing test samples) I always cringe at how ugly the colored wood is.

After 11 years of doing this as a professional cabinet/furniture shop (and about 30 years as a hobby) I've come to the conclusion that the best way to lay down dye is to spray it in VERY light coats with an HVLP spray building up to the color you want. You end up putting on such light coats the you wonder if you are really progressing. Believe me, you are. Because it dries so fast, you can apply subsequent coats in a matter of minutes. If using water based dyes, I would suggest spraying the wood with water to get the grain raising out of the way, then spray the dye.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *A set back on using dye stain. *
> 
> I watched the Woodwhisper dye video using the 7 parts Orange & 4 parts Med Brown dye stain by General Finishes. I love the color. I am making an Entertainment Center out of Ash Plywood for the case & Knotty Alder for the top, drawer and raised panel doors. I used Charles Neil blotch control 2 coats like recommended.
> 
> ...


DLCW , thx for the reply and info. You have hit it in the head about the dye looking bad until clear coat. I agree that when using dye's from now on I will spray it. I just upgraded my HVLP to the new Earlex 5500, it should be here any day. I have been using the water to raise the grain as you have mentioned as well.

I just bought the book on finishing that everyone suggests, " UNDERSTANDING WOOD FINISHING by BOB FLEXNER" Was reading last night and thus far really happy I bought this. 
Thx


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

* Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*


Entertainment Center making progress.*
*
*

Well after some trials and tribulations with the streaking on the top while applying the dye stain, we have fixed it! *Thank-you my fellow Lumberjocks for all your help and support.*

As mentioned in my previous blog, I rehand-planed the top and started over with a lot of sanding. I felt the streaking was unfixable and too far-gone to pass Blondie's or my inspection. It did allow me to buy some new tools. I purchased and love the new and improved Earlex 5500 turbine sprayer along with a gravity feed gun for small jobs. I sprayed 3 light coats of stain and 2 coats of Seal Coat and I'm really happy with the top now.

I have mounted the doors and drawer face. To all the professional cabinetmakers that make these doors & drawers that are inset all the time, wow. My hat is off to you. I have almost got them dialed in with the gaps. I was surprised how long this took me. Admittedly, I was being very careful when drilling the cup holes and setting it up as I did not want to make new doors. I have learned when doing inset doors and drawers to really watch how much sanding you do on the face frame. This can cause some real headaches on your gaps being uneven if your too aggressive.

Yesterday I finished sanding & applied both coats of Charles Neil Blotch control to the case and it has dried overnight as suggested. Today after I return from a friend's house, we have to fix my Air CompressorvI will spray the case. It has some small cracks at the bottom and Sears after only 5 yrs no longer make tanks for them. We may have to cut the bottom out and weld in a new one if it corroded to much, but that's another story and not woodworking related…( Sorry… rambling )

I will light knock any whiskers there are down with 220 and start spraying the stain on the case. While drying I will work on sanding the doors and drawer face.

So far, approx 93 hrs spent making this project. Almost done, and our new 64 Samsung is awaiting her new home.

Thx for the helping and all comments welcome.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


VERY nice bro! good job. Perfect reveal with the door….


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


Very very nice.
It ls looking to be a wonderful piece of furniture.

Who is the little guy in the top left corner of pic #1? With the orange shorts and red hair. Looks like a story behind that. Maybe a shop gnome.

Steve


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


Hi Ken,

That's looking real good.

Sounds like this has been a learning experience on several levels. The next project will be easier, as you will have this to draw from.

The bad news is there's always so many new mistakes and lessons to learn…DOH!

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


very very nice


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


Eric thx bra, I havent forgot that I'm coming down to see you! Got side tracked.

Steve, thx yes there is a story behine the little guy. When I show people him I pull his pants down and he shoots a stream of wee wee out. Great joke !

Pat thx hope all is well in San Diego.

Lee, your correct. We are always learning and trying to take it to the next level. Sometimes , no most times I'm my worst critic. Like most of us I suspect.

Roger thx, look fwd to chatting more.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


Hey Ken, beautiful color stain very rich tone…glad to see your working through the small delays, it going to be a beautiful piece of furniture. Thanks for posting…Wilson


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


looking great!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


Thx Wilson. I mixed 4 parts med brown with 7 parts Orange General Finishes Dye Stain…

Ken how are you buddy? I read your post on Facebook about the hawk. Wow…. Do you know about the website witht he Bald Eagle cam? The kids would love it. It runs 24 / 7 really neat. Hard to believe how long you and I have been out of hight school. Cya soon when I come back to Michigan.

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


Ken, you are doing a wonderful job!

Thank you for taking the time to take the pics, etc.!

I love the way it's coming together!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


Wow Ken, this is beautiful! The top looks terrific-all the joints are super!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> * Problem on the Top fixed and making progress.*
> 
> 
> Entertainment Center making progress.*
> ...


Ken you've definitely nailed it this time nice job!
Best
Trevor


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Offically in the Finishing Stage.*










Well, with over 110 hours invested in the home for our new TV, were almost done. I have officially made it to the finishing stage. The case, drawer & cabinet doors have been sprayed with the dye stain and 2 coats of Seal Coat. Tomorrow I start spraying the finish. I will be using General Finish's Enduro-Var Urethane Varnish semi gloss. I really like this stuff. I have used this on about five projects thus far.

Today was a productive day; I got everything sprayed with the two coats of seal coat. I used a special the jig I made for drilling into the top and inserting the 8mm nuts for the standoffs to screw into. This Jig was my solution to ensure when I drilled into the top the holes were at a perfect 90* If they were not, the standoffs would show this mistake 10 fold, I have no doubt. Once done, I placed the glass on. Wow, Blondie and I loved it. *(Thanks to fellow Lumberjock, Storemore for the top idea.) *

It is amazing the dye stain looks so dull until you spray a seal coat on and then it looks great!

Now I can take the standoffs out and spay the finish on the top. I Plan on being completed by next weekend. This way we can set up the new 64 inch Samsung and have movie night. Everyone is invited. We have two fresh Kegs in our bar and I'm ready to pour some cold ones. Wine cellars stocked and fresh Cuban cigars are at the proper humidity.

Thx for all the help fellow Lumberjocks, during the building of this project.

Blondie is making me take time off and go to a pool party so I must go!

Have a great Holiday weekend!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just *S U P E R COOL!*

You're nailing this project!

Wonderful!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken, the "finish" line is in sight on your entertainment center. At this stage in a long build I start getting pretty excited about finally getting it finished so I am sure you are on an adrenaline high right now. Sorry you have to give up *your* shop time for a pool party but keeping mama happy is what it is all about anyway.

I am looking forward to seeing this posted on the projects page.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Ken!
Or is it Zorro?
You have done a big work on this, and the result are now showing.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that mask man? I know it will turn out great Blondie wouldn't have any other way…lol Enjoy the finishing Ken and have a cold one on me as well…BC


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I really like those posts for the glass!

Lew


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Ken,
It looks really good. Enjoy.

Steve


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ken

Great job, that is going to be well worth the effort. Look forward to seeing it installed.

All the best

Don


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who was that masked man?

Nice job Ken.

Lee


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


64", cold ones and Cubans…....thats my kind of night!

The finish looks great.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Offically in the Finishing Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank-you everyone! Alot of you have helped me come along on this as well.

LOL Keeping Blondie happy is important, thx for reminding me! Would hate it if she told me more tools for you MR! :>)

Pool party was fun, good to see friends and laugh a bit.

Happy Memorial Day to all of you! Too our men and women who have or are serving this great Nation as well and may you return home safe! 
Ken, USN 1984-1989.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*










*Finally finished the Entertainment Center. *

Fist of would like to thank all our fellow Lumberjocks who helped and gave me advice and support throughout this project…. 
• *Woodwhisper for color ideas, Charels Neil for my streaking dye help, Storemore for glass top idea and Spalm, Blackcherry, Gary K, Childress, Ken C, Lee Jesbernger, Joe Lyddon, Degoose, Lew, Plantek, Don H, TDV, Rick Demmington, Mafe, Dennis Grossen, 3fingerpat, Beginningwoodworker, DCLW, Scott Byran & any that I forgot!!!!! You all have been supportive and people I respect and would call new friends!!!!*

• Total money spent on materials for this project $1100. This does not include some new tools that I just had to have LOL…

Some quick amounts; 300 Lumber, 190, ½ inch glass top, 60 Dye Stains, 180 Plywood, 75 Enduro Var , 35 Seal Coat, 20 Screws, 38 Blotch control, 75 Hardware, 60 Spindles, 30 Black back and some odds and ends.

• Some tools I just could not live without LOL 
The new 5500 Earlex sprayer, Hatachi Skill saw, Inlay kit & bits which I didn't use, Porter cable ¼ sheet sander, Porter Cable Biscuit Jointer & a new hand plane.
Total hours spent = 120 hrs total. As some of you know, I had a cpl set backs using the dye. It started streaking something fierce. So I handplaned the top back down to bare wood and started over. End result I was very happy that choose to do this.

• I used the plans from Woodsmith's book called, "Bookcases; Cabinets & Shelves. I changed the dimensions so my electronics would fit along with the thickness of the top. I choose to make double raised panels for the sides and raise panels for the doors as well. I Just love the floating glass top which came from Storemore, thx bro!

• New things I learned and tried as a growing woodworker. 
Using dye stains and glaze. Working with Epoxy, filling all the knots to highlight them instead of hiding them. Doors and drawers being inset instead of overlapping the face frame. (This took some time to get right, and I have a whole new respect for those of you that make this look so easy!) Using a handplane for such a large top, I got to do this twice thx to the dye problem LOL… Getting better at spray finishing as well. And much more to say the least!

Seems unbelievable to me I started this project 82 days ago. I realize that I work full time along with overtime to boot, and have had a cpl trips and obligations to attend but it just does not seem that long. With 120 hours invested in this, I am glad to be finally enjoying it. Some of the pictures have some weird shadows and what looks to be flaws in the finish but we all know that our pics do not always do our projects justice. My neighbors & friends who stop by to have a brew out of our Keg system have been watching the progress. They stopped by and saw the finished product yesterday and think I should change professions LOL… Not a good idea with 120 hrs invested, I think I will stick to Aircraft Maintenance and do this for fun.

Some electronic info, Onkyo THX receiver, Sony 400 disc player, Sony Blue-Ray, 36 channel clean power and equalizer, speakers are custom made by Aperion Audio, and last but not least, my new Baby! 64 inch Samsung 8000 series Plasma man this is baby is sweet!

Thank-you again everyone for all of your support!

Happy Fathers day to all of you who are fathers and grandfathers!

*Most of all I thank Blondie, who always supports my hobby and never questions the money I spend or my ideas of building things. She spent her Birthday helping me set all this up along with being excited and having fun doing it, this is what she chose to do. After 18 years, she is still my best friend! *


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, Ken!!

I really like the way the hardware compliments the design and finish.

Glad to see you got to get a couple of new tools to complete this project, too ;^)

Lew


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! It looks great. I especially like that natural edge on the top and the color. Well done!


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken, good looking piece. All the effort paid off. What are you using to anchor the flat panel being you live in quake country like all of us here in SC. I am looking for ideas as I would like to anchor with something that doesn't steal from the look.
Allen


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Ken, Great job.

You have passed a major milestone. Congrats. You are an adult now.
Steve


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!*

*That just looks S U P E R . . . G O O D . . . F A N T A S T I C !!*

You did a great job on it!

It was fun keeping you company along the way and seeing your progress and results of the various decisions being made.

Thank you for the wonderful journey… and your work keeping us updated with pictures, etc.

May you & Blondie enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo hoo!!! I have been following this series, Ken, and it has been fun to be able to tag along with you on the build. I have been meaning to put an entertainment center on my to do list since our flat screen has been sitting on a sofa table for quite a while. Your blog on the process has been both helpful and inspirational.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken, that's a beautiful entertainment center….

Custom fit to your stuff, you can't beat that…..


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ken - this turned out great! The natural edge really sets it apart. Lots of work…..it always SEEMS easier and faster than it first appears.. The new keg system may not help with all the neighbors and (probably) several people you never met hanging around drinking your brew!

I have the same Onkyo reciever and love it…...

Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifully done Ken. I know this has been a labor of love and you'll never regret the time you spent in the build and you'll also never forget the lessons you learned along the way. Thanks friend for sharing and documenting throughout the build.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice job! Looks great…


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice build and thanks for blogging


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank-you everyone for the kind words and support! *
It means the world to me that people I respect have such positive comments on the outcome of this project. I thought it would never end and with some of the setbacks, I had to force myself that good enough was not what I was going for.

Some of my pictures have some weird shadows, but in real life it looks even better. We have all experienced that though, I'm sure.

The natural edge I really like as well, the 8/4 top looks good instead of the 4/4 the plans suggested. Some of my friends that stop by for cold ones, thought it was too thick. Now that it is all together, they all agree it looks great and a thinner top would not have looked right.

The thing I really like is the glass top, ( thx Storemore ) For me it just adds that pop or wow factor I was trying to achieve. I like raised panels as well and the side I chose to do two to break it up some. One, just did not look right.

*Hope everyone had a great father's day. Thank-you once again!*
Blondie says thx for all the b-Day wishes as well.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spalm LOL I like it , *You have passed a major milestone. Congrats. You are an adult now.*

Blondie might beg to differ at times….LOL Always a kid a heart right? Hope all is well Steve.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job , Ken . It looks fabulous !


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finallydone and TV is up and running!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frigging sweet bro! That thing looks awesome. I love it when a project comes together and looks perfect like there was no problems whatsoever when building ;-)


----------

